# Mi recorrido por la zona más chic de Lima



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me pasé todo el viernes paseando y sacando fotos de las zonas comerciales más exclusivas de Lima. Aquí las fotos:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Realmente linda la zona...bastante exclusiva.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

zona más chic de Lima? Juan, te desconozco... mentira, buen recorrido el que hiciste, buenas fotos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

guillermo said:


> *zona más chic de Lima? Juan, te desconozco... *mentira, buen recorrido el que hiciste, buenas fotos.


Jajaja...si no suelo decir eso...pero es innegable que esta es una de las mejorez zonas


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bonita zona


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La Conquistadores es nuestro "Rodeo Drive"...*

Desde comienzos de los 70s,la avenida Conquistadores (en realidad su verdadero nombre es "Los Conquistadores",pero nadie la llama así,al igual que su paralela "Libertadores"),ya se perfilaba para ser una avenida de boutiques y restaurantes de primer nivel...y desde siempre estuvo su famosa Pet Shop,ya cerca del colegio Maria Reina...me alegra mucho que no haya perdido "esa tónica"... es una calle (en realidad como que es "too much" su calificativo de avenida) muy bonita,agradable y realmente "chic"....


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice !


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Me gusta la limpieza de la zona. Muy bonita. 
Lo unico que no me gusto fue ver varios autos sobre la banqueta. 

Gracias por las fotos


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

muy ultra-high. me recuerda a esas calles de las condes o vitacura en stgo de chile. saludos.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Desde comienzos de los 70s,la avenida Conquistadores (en realidad su verdadero nombre es "Los Conquistadores",pero nadie la llama así


Yo sí =D


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Los boutiques se ven bonitos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Super mega nice¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sin los cables de telefónica y sus postes esa zona se vería muchísimo mejor.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

buena zona


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buen thread. Gracias Juan.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesantes lugares. Como siempre esos postes a montones llenos de cables aereos malogran las vistas, pero igual son buenas tomas....


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Chu!!! wenas fotos!! esa zona es bravaza pero cmo dicen lo malazo son esos cables de la telefonica!!! :bash: aun asi gracias juan 1912!!!!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

la verdad q sí es nice.


----------



## benzpilot (May 14, 2006)

bonita zona, me recordo a algunas zonas de Guadalajara, por Americas o av. Vallarta, tambien me sorprendio ver por ahi un tinaco rotoplast... un saludo a todos!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Eso es algo que deberíamos reclamarle a Telefónica...en otras ciudades latinoamericanas el cableado aereo está siendo enterrado bajo las veredas, pero en Lima eso ocurre muy poco y en ciertas zonas como Surco.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La Maison Decor me encanta, tiene muy buenas propuestas.... las elevaciones principales de los locales de Lacoste, mig y de aikia me gustan bastante.

Hay una cafeterìa muy conocida en esa zona de la que no veo fotos, no recuerdo como se llama. En fin.... el detalle de las fotos està genial.

Cada una de las tomas tiene un feeling muy especial. Interesante perspectiva de lo que es elegante y chic. Impresionante una Lima brumosa que mantiene excelente ritmo entre lo opulento y lo cute.

Nice thread y muy pero muy elocuente. Me gustarìa ver opiniones de foristas de otros paises.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bacanes las fotos, justo el sabado estuve andando por ahi con una amiga brasileña y se quedó muy impresionada, le parecía el "primer mundo".


----------



## a_playero (Oct 14, 2006)

se ve super interesante la zona, sigan poniendo mas fotos de fachadas, me gustan mas eso si las tiendas que han eliminado las rejas , la tienda maison decor se veria mejor sin ellas , le quitaria el look de casa refacionada para la tienda.
se que hay otra calle damasso o algo asi (lo vi por la inaguracion de ermenegildo zegna, que se veia muy bien)que tambien es de tiendas buenas a ver si ponen fotos para verlo.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

a_playero said:


> se ve super interesante la zona, sigan poniendo mas fotos de fachadas, me gustan mas eso si las tiendas que han eliminado las rejas , la tienda maison decor se veria mejor sin ellas , le quitaria el look de casa refacionada para la tienda.
> se que hay otra calle damasso o algo asi (lo vi por la inaguracion de ermenegildo zegna, que se veia muy bien)que tambien es de tiendas buenas a ver si ponen fotos para verlo.


La calle Miguel Dasso, la cual ha sido refaccionada recientemente, creo que por ahi hay algunas fotos, pero aparte de esa tienda, solo hay bancos y cafes, no es tan larga como la avenida conquistadores.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

a_playero said:


> se ve super interesante la zona, sigan poniendo mas fotos de fachadas, me gustan mas eso si las tiendas que han eliminado las rejas , la tienda maison decor se veria mejor sin ellas , le quitaria el look de casa refacionada para la tienda.
> se que hay otra calle damasso o algo asi (lo vi por la inaguracion de ermenegildo zegna, que se veia muy bien)que tambien es de tiendas buenas a ver si ponen fotos para verlo.


Sip, estoy de acuerdo. Sin las rejas las tiendas esas se verías mil veces mejor...y claro, sin el cableado aereo. 

En cuanto a Dasso, pues es una de las más bonitas del distrito de San Isidro, pero como dice Guillermo, no es muy larga.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Miguel Dasso siempre ha sido el "point"...*

Apenas tiene 2 ó cuanto mucho 3 cuadritas..pero siempre ha conservado el status de "calle de muy buen nivel"... es medio comercial y medio residencial...por lo menos en el último medio siglo,cumple permanentemente el rol de ser "el point" de gente que desea codearse en un buen nivel... en todo sentido....




a_playero said:


> se ve super interesante la zona, sigan poniendo mas fotos de fachadas, me gustan mas eso si las tiendas que han eliminado las rejas , la tienda maison decor se veria mejor sin ellas , le quitaria el look de casa refacionada para la tienda.
> se que hay otra calle damasso o algo asi (lo vi por la inaguracion de ermenegildo zegna, que se veia muy bien)que tambien es de tiendas buenas a ver si ponen fotos para verlo.


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Bonita zona. Se ven muchas tiendas exclusivas y el sector se ve muy agradable. Pero me da la impresión que no hay suficientes zonas de estacionamiento. Sin ese cableado eléctrico, como dice J Block, se vería mejor. Aquí en Colombia varias ciudades han comenzado a enviar por vía subterránea todo el cableado de redes eléctricas de centrales, líneas telefónicas y fibra óptica, pero es un proceso que requiere su tiempo.

La zona de las últimas fotos también luce muy bien, organizada, buenas vías y muy buenos andenes.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

henler said:


> Bonita zona. Se ven muchas tiendas exclusivas y el sector se ve muy agradable. Pero me da la impresión que no hay suficientes zonas de estacionamiento. Sin ese cableado eléctrico, como dice J Block, se vería mejor. Aquí en Colombia varias ciudades han comenzado a enviar por vía subterránea todo el cableado de redes eléctricas de centrales, líneas telefónicas y fibra óptica, pero es un proceso que requiere su tiempo.
> 
> La zona de las últimas fotos también luce muy bien, organizada, buenas vías y muy buenos andenes.


En Lima el problema del cableado aereo lo causa Telefónica. Las lineas eléctricas en su mayoría son subterraneas.


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

J Block said:


> En Lima el problema del cableado aereo lo causa Telefónica. Las lineas eléctricas en su mayoría son subterraneas.


Disculpas por mi equivocación. Sí, habías dicho Telefónica.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

henler said:


> Disculpas por mi equivocación. S?*, hab?*as dicho Telefónica.


jaja...no te preocupes, s?lo te estaba contando.


----------



## nacho1685 (Nov 21, 2006)

hola chicos que buen thread!
dónde queda "Malabar"?? lo vi en un programa en la tele, en un reportaje culinario a Lima, por cable y quedaba en San Isidro.....se ve?*a onda "cool", el t?*pico resto-bar de moda...tiene pinta de quedar por ah?*....cuando vaya a Lima me voy a tomar un pisco-sour como la gente a Malabar..
saludos a todos.!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

nacho1685 said:


> hola chicos que buen thread!
> dónde queda "Malabar"?? lo vi en un programa en la tele, en un reportaje culinario a Lima, por cable y quedaba en San Isidro.....se ve?*a onda "cool", el t?*pico resto-bar de moda...tiene pinta de quedar por ah?*....cuando vaya a Lima me voy a tomar un pisco-sour como la gente a Malabar..
> saludos a todos.!!!


Malabar queda en la avenida Camino Real, casi a una cuadra del Centro Camino real y a 1 cuadra de Conquistadores (una de las zonas mostradas).


----------



## nacho1685 (Nov 21, 2006)

qué bien! gracias por la info. Muy lindo San Isidro!!!


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

wooooooow!!!
lima me impresiona...esta bien bonita la capital de perú...


----------



## a_playero (Oct 14, 2006)

muchas gracias por las fotos de la calle dasso, se ve muy linda la zona.habra que ir a verla en vivo.


----------



## gsuz (Aug 5, 2010)

uyy bueno esto es nada comparado con algunas zonas de la molina y casuarinas!, un dia de estos que tenga tiempo ire como paseando y sacare algunas fotos


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Alguien más odia esos ladrillos rojos que han puesto por todos lados? siento que han afeado el distrito, que somos, Miraflores? :lol:


gsuz, sorpréndeme con La Molina o Casuarinas, pero honestamente muy difícil que haya algo mejor que San Isidro, aparte de lo próspero del distrito la ubicación geográfica dentro de la ciudad es genial.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

gsuz said:


> uyy bueno esto es nada comparado con algunas zonas de la molina y casuarinas!, un dia de estos que tenga tiempo ire como paseando y sacare algunas fotos


*Me parece bien, no he visto threads de La Molina en este foro.*


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

2006? por la CSM!


----------



## Slash_ (Oct 1, 2010)

Como despiertan este thread xD


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

gsuz said:


> uyy bueno esto es nada comparado con algunas zonas de la molina y casuarinas!, un dia de estos que tenga tiempo ire como paseando y sacare algunas fotos


Habra que esperar tus fotos para sacar conclusiones :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Qué acaso no se toman la molestia de leer en la primera página que el autor del tema dice claramente que es la zona *COMERCIAL* más chic? Yo no sé cuántos comercios puedan haber en Casuarinas, La Planicie u otras zonas de Surco y La Molina. O sea, además de retomar un hilo de hace varios años, no entienden el enfoque del mismo. Para morir.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Es obvio, todo el mundo sabe que esas zonas son netamente residencial.*


----------

